# SoCal GTO Club?



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello everybody, laugh if you want or whatever, but why is there no Club here in SoCal for our favorite vehicles? Maybe there is one, but I haven't seen any. I know there is one for the classic GOAT's but I'm yet to see one for our's. I know there are plenty out there to do this but wouldn't it be cool to get a large gathering and head out to the track once in a while? An 1/8th Mile, a 1/4 mile, even a road touring track? I heard there's one in Groucho's backyard (Bakersfield). Just even to go to the cruize nights at any given burger joint. Shoot, if the F-bods can have one, why can't we?


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Check out my post:
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=8305


----------



## tusabes101 (Aug 12, 2006)

I live in ontario, and would be down 2 join a socal goat club


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

greaser32002 said:


> Hello everybody, laugh if you want or whatever, but why is there no Club here in SoCal for our favorite vehicles? Maybe there is one, but I haven't seen any. I know there is one for the classic GOAT's but I'm yet to see one for our's. I know there are plenty out there to do this but wouldn't it be cool to get a large gathering and head out to the track once in a while? An 1/8th Mile, a 1/4 mile, even a road touring track? I heard there's one in Groucho's backyard (Bakersfield). Just even to go to the cruize nights at any given burger joint. Shoot, if the F-bods can have one, why can't we?


where in riverside are you? i go to UCR woot woot!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

If you go to ls1gto.com there is a thread on there about people interested in a socal gto club.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

25th off this month big 1/8 drag event in Perris Fairgrounds anyone can enter, who wants too meet up and take on some ricers???????


----------



## s1cgto (Sep 14, 2006)

i as well live in ontario!!!!


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*Im in!*

I live in Beaumont Cali. All be there 06 blue goat.arty:


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*jk*

lol:seeya:


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

im another goat owner who lives in Ontario,calif i would be down for a club. or at least a cruise and do some rice killing...


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

Im in Fullerton and I am down for a Bravo Burger meet or hell Ill drive to Ontario as well. Black/Black 06 will be there. Just name the time and place.


----------



## Flash99 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm in Corona, dont come to this board often, always ls2gto.com

S1Cgto didnt know you posted up here. You need to finish that tune man!


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

im down for a get together. either corona or ontario works great for me.


----------



## ranbecs06 (Jan 3, 2007)

*yup yup yup*

We're in Fontana...15 and Summit Av.

Several of you guys are in Ontario...how bout one of the food joints at Ontario Mills?

(Double-Double Animal Style at In N' Out at Milliken and the 10 anybody?!)

Randy


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

How does the Sunday after the Superbowl sound for everyone???? Roll out to Ontario Mills Mall or the Anaheim Hooters???? I will be there for this arty:


----------



## ranbecs06 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sunday, 2/11??? As of today, that works for me...


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Represent*

Hey I had NO idea there was so many goats around my neck of the woods I think its really cool everyone is so close, Im 21 and I live in montclair


----------



## s1cgto (Sep 14, 2006)

i live in ontario if anyone is down to chill just send me a PM!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Go to ls1gto.com. There seem to be alot more people posting on that forum and there seems to always be something planned.


----------



## bchguy111 (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm 28 and live in San Fernando Valley. My neighbor down the street has a 2004 GTO. I still don't see to many in my area though. :cheers


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

*Marina del Rey*

Please add me to the list... Im on the west side of LA


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 29, 2007)

*im in the glendale/burbank area
the only other GTO owners i know are customers of ours at my work, but never see them on the street!
i know most of the Corvette clubs in the area. they let me go for drives w/ them but its not the same since i dont own a vette
please keep me in mind for future plans for a drive, meeting, etc. come up!*


----------



## poormansC6 (Feb 17, 2007)

im in when any ones up to going out agian im in santa clarita


----------



## s1cgto (Sep 14, 2006)

still waiting for a meeting!!


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*Damn...*

Anyone in Southern Orange County??? Orange County???

They seem to have a HOT ROT Meet at the Fudruckers off of El Toro in the city of Lake Forest/El Toro area, I see in every Tuesday after work hours.

If anyone wants to meet up email me on my Blackberry... [email protected]

The names Carlos.

P.S.> I think I'm going to start a Orange County Chat thred, that if one doesn't exist already. 

Peace.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I think there is going to be a meet at the sonics in anaheim off of Lemon.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

On sunday May the 20th there is going to be a BBQ at a fellow goat owners house out in corona. For more details go to ls1gto.com and under the southwest section and look for a thread like Flash's BBQ.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

SFV in the hizzouse :seeya: ..... seriously though.... all joking aside. 

Who wants to have a meet in the valley? Flames is pretty happening, and it's more of a domestic than tuner/import crowd. Anyone interested??


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow. Nobody is interested?


----------



## SPDEMON (May 20, 2007)

Hey Daniel.. Thought I would give another forum a try. See you at Flash's BBQ.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

It was good seeing you there Brent. I ended up racing the go carts because flash spotted me and got 5th out of 12. Not bad for my first time racing there, too bad you weren't able to go it was pretty fun except for the 2 hours we had to wait to run. It was also a little wierd because the cars were electric and not gas powered.


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

Ok everyone, we gotta get some kind of meeting together. Lets meet at the Anaheim Hooters off of Katella. I suggest doing it a month after this time. Seeing as people rarely check the forum to get in on time, contact me at 714 414 6386 or [email protected]. I will fill you in on times and dates. It's arty: time!!!


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

I am in for the ride. I live in Santa Clarita, CA. Please keep me posted with a email [email protected] or a private message. Thanks.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

*SFV Goat*

I haven't been on a GTO cruise for a while now. I am really interested in hitting the Santa Monica Mountains again. Anyone up for it??

I'm in the San Fernando Valley, and I know tere are at least 25+ goats out here. That's how many I went cruising with about a year ago.

Does anyone know how the scene is at Bob's Big Boy in Burbank? I heard there are gatherings there every now and then with bad a** cars.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Is that the Bob's Big Boys down by Taluca Hills?


----------



## PhantomTiger (Feb 15, 2005)

'Every" Friday night @ Bob's Big Boy in *Toluca Lake*. Always packed, especially during the summer. Hard to find a spot to park to display your car. Some people show up as early a 1:00 in the afternoon to acquire spots. Jay Leno shows up there on occasions with one of his rides. NBC is just down the way. 

http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&output=search&q=Bob%27s+Bigboy&fb=1&latlng=0,0,10172169188564152074&near=Burbank,+CA&oi=manybox&ct=11&cd=1&resnum=1


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Tomorrow on the 30th of june some gtos and fbody cars are going to be meeting at La County Raceway(LACR) around 4 o'clock in the evenning to race there before they close the track next month. I for one will be going, but hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## Flash99 (Sep 12, 2006)

socal gto said:


> Tomorrow on the 30th of june some gtos and fbody cars are going to be meeting at La County Raceway(LACR) around 4 o'clock in the evenning to race there before they close the track next month. I for one will be going, but hope to see some of you guys there.


I'll probably be there with the Vette.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Where was the picture in your avatar taken?


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Daniel, hows it going? Any upcoming meets? I seem to have missed out on quite a bit. Decided to not sell the Goat afterall. Does anyone know of place locally that I can get my tailights tinted? Thanks


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

On the 29th of july there is going to a meet at LACR celebrating its last day open. After the 29th the quary next door is going to bulldoze and tear up the dragstrip, so a bunch of people will be going to atleast say they were there. Track prep sucks but atleast it is a 1/4 mile run.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

TTT. Only 1 week to go.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Only 4 days left. Damn I'm beginning to wonder if anybody ever reads this section.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I read this from time to time. Sunday is the day?


----------



## mlekawa (Oct 29, 2006)

John Force is having a car show in Yorba Linda this Saturday. I will be there and if anyone else wants to show, its a great time. 22722 Old Canal Rd. - 5 - 8PM


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

They changed it yesterday to Saturday night since the track is giving everybody the run around. By the way the gates open at 2 p.m on Saturday.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

That sucks. I just logged on to make sure it was still happening. :-(


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

It was a mad house tonight. I only got 3 runs in, but it was worth going there just to watch the jet cars run. There is nothing quite like watching a car hit 314 mph in the 1/4 reliably.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

tomorrow at 8pm there is going to be a gtg at the sonic in anaheim.


----------



## SS Soldado (Feb 9, 2008)

I know this is old.
But i live in chino, by ontario


----------



## michaelescobar1606 (May 28, 2009)

I live in glendale/ los angeles area. I know its old but is there still a goat club


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

well im a more avid member on LS1GTO but we try to have weekly meets in Fullerton at the Sonics off the 91 and Lemon, it happens on wednesdays every week or so....


----------

